
Ask HN: What is PACoin? - gpickett00
According to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coinmarketcap.com&#x2F; it&#x27;s the #3 cryptocurrency behind Bitcoin and Ethereum.
======
SirLJ
The market cap means exactly nothing in the case of tokens.

Anyone can create the gazillion coin, give some to small exchange to list it,
make few transactions between 2 wallets and you'll have a "market cap" for all
tokens in the gazillions...

But just try to sell let's say 5% of all bitcoins and see what the "real"
price is going to be relative to the "market cap"

------
mtmail
"Just reaching out to note that [coinmarketcap] has [paccoin] ranked as #3 but
is apparently using old pac as the multiplier which is incorrect."
[https://www.reddit.com/r/paccoin/comments/838i99/cmc_3_ranki...](https://www.reddit.com/r/paccoin/comments/838i99/cmc_3_ranking_incorrect_multiplier/)

